# Turtle pics



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys this one is deffinitaly going to work, it hopefully this one works,it is my hatchling long necked turtles! Hope you enjoy, sorry for inconvenience!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

Here are a couple more!


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2006)

You have got a really nice setup there
How many Turtles in that tank?

I would strongly suggest adding some more plants (Live/Plastic) purely for hides for them being so small they will enjoy it a whole lot more..


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, well at the moment anyway, I want to get a few more but have not been able to find anyone selling hatchlings (a friend gave me this one).


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 1, 2006)

what do they eat in the wild when so small?


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

blood worms, crickets,small fish, insects and the like


----------



## hornet (Nov 1, 2006)

awsome lookin tank you got there mate


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks, I want to get more plants (and turtles)


----------



## hornet (Nov 1, 2006)

try craig latta (expansa on this site), he has some for sale atm


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

Are they going cheap?


----------



## instarnett (Nov 1, 2006)

Cute As!!! when we first got ours from craig latta, they sat on a 10 c with room to spare!


----------



## hornet (Nov 1, 2006)

not sure if he has the eastern long-neck available atm but he does have broad-shelled turtles for sale, $70 each which is a good price


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

Never kept them before, but if they can co-inhabit the tank i would be very interested!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

they do create a fair bit of waste, but as long as you have a good filter you should be fine, they do require a fair bit of work, but you get alot of fun out of them, I feed him once or twice a week, and they usualy cost between 70 and 100.


----------



## hornet (Nov 1, 2006)

broad-shelled turtles are very non-agressive to humans and other turtle species alike, they are an excellent beginer turtle, i would go them
but the do get big


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

They can cost a fair bit, they create a fair bit of waste, but with a good filter you should be fine, it usualy costs from 70 to 100, but they are heaps of fun


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 1, 2006)

I have kept (and still do keep) two adult snake necked turtles, so i dont really need a begginer turtle, LOL


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 1, 2006)

i cannot see the pics ?

it keeps saying i need to log in or i dont have permission to see it ???


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 1, 2006)

weneva i go to first page it says i need to log in or i dont have permission to see it


----------



## Ristof (Nov 2, 2006)

He is cute
nice setup looks good


----------



## hornet (Nov 2, 2006)

just coz they are excellent beginer turtles doesnt mean experienced keepers cant keep em
i have kept turtles before but i got these guys coz they grow huge
85cm for a full grown female


----------

